# Great Western Manfg Co. Crown Brand Headbadges



## gtflyte (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking for information if these two variations of crown badges are maybe or maybe  not the same in size and what about the distance between mounting screws ?
           Or just measurements of this badge in length it could possibly be longer then the blue crown and what is the verticial mounting screw hole distance, 2 3/4 in ?






                                                The difference is the R and W intersect the C in the picture below 






Link to my Great Western Manfg Co Arch bar bicycle



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33475-Need-Info-on-this-Bicycle&p=188634#post188634


----------



## Iverider (Nov 22, 2012)

PM CrownKing


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 23, 2012)

*overall length is 3 1/16 th*

Measurement for referrence of earlier badge.


----------



## CrownKing (Dec 8, 2012)

*GW Arch-Bar*

...for now I can tell you that your arch-bar dates to 1918 or 1919. It  is a fine original example of one of the lower-percentage ornamental GW frames from the period...meaning that a low percentage of total "house" bikes were non-diamond frames. Unfortunately, the serial numbers mean nothing(to us) and didn't on ANY GW bike throughout the years......it meant something only to the factory for their own records.

The badge that should be on this is the most common of all the Crown designs, which is obviously an asset in obtaining one. The badge with the R/W that cross the C is a rare one used for only a few years tops. 1914-1917+. Ironically,  I have seen a few lately. I do have one but would love to upgrade if someone out there has a nicer one? 

Congrats on the bike. Itis a unique example from this factory and this period. I am excited to see yet another surviving specimen showing much of it's original La Porte charm.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 5, 2020)

I just got a Crown arch bar, and it has the earlier badge. When did Crown stop using wire fender braces? I am trying to narrow down the year of my bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> I just got a Crown arch bar, and it has the earlier badge. When did Crown stop using wire fender braces? I am trying to narrow down the year of my bike.
> 
> View attachment 1242138
> 
> View attachment 1242139



My Adlake is a '16 with the same braces.


----------

